

Pirate Coelho - yannis
http://paulocoelhoblog.com/pirate-coelho/

======
yannis
I was fascinated to discover that one of the most popular authors with over a
100 million sales is promoting 'piracy' on his blog!

(See also what he had to say at <http://www.p2p-blog.com/item-466.html>)

------
michael_dorfman
If he has this attitude, I'm surprised he doesn't follow the lead of the
Luther Blissett/Wu Ming gang, and just make a Creative Commons release of the
books part of the deal with the publisher. (cf
<http://www.wumingfoundation.com/english/about_our_books.htm>)

~~~
malditogeek
I love CC, but I think is more a matter of 'negotiation' between the writer
and the publisher. Let me explain...

There's an Argentinian journalist/writer, Hernan Casciari, who became popular
after he won the Deutsche Welle Best Blog in 2005 [1]. It was a fictional blog
about a 'fat woman' he was impersonting. The idea of the blog, was also sold
to make theatre and a TV series. Casciari success was in part thanks to the
Internet, and he always had this clear. The day a publisher came to his door
inclusive. He came to an agreement with a spanish publisher [2] that allows
him to publish the books for free in his blog the same day it's available in
the store shelfs. For instance, recently he made available his last book [3].

I don't actually know if he's using CC or other special license for his work,
but if the author has the will to share his work freely and make a business
out of it, it's possible.

[1][en] <http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,1783798,00.html> [2][es]
<http://randomhousemondadori.es/> [3][es]
[http://orsai.es/2009/09/el_pibe_que_arruinaba_las_fotos_1.ph...](http://orsai.es/2009/09/el_pibe_que_arruinaba_las_fotos_1.php)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
If you release it CC then by the afternoon a bookshop with a instant book
printing system could be selling the book in competition to your publisher.

This does probably hinge on what is meant in CC license (CC-BY-NC presumably
would be applied) by "non-commercial". I know under copyright law giving away
for free can still be commercial as it can harm commercial activity of
licensees/owners; but I've read elsewhere that CC allows cost of production to
be recouped and still allow the sale to be allowed as NC.

